

Show HN: Scrumr, Make stand-up meetings easier, especially for distributed teams - mbseid
http://www.scrumr.us/

======
mbseid
Hi Guys, Please feel free to leave any comments or feedback. I started it
during a hackathon last week, and decided to finish up the product to MVP.
Hopefully it will be useful for all of you.

Cheers.

------
zackliscio
Can't wait to implement this on our project. Love it.

------
newballs
Mind blown. Cheers!

------
macintosh123
Good stuff

